# Weekend pics



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 30, 2007)

went to bagby for the weekend. its up by mariposa in california. here are the people who went with us and some of the area pics. no fish pics. the only one i caught for the weekend, i didnt have a camera with me and he was too small to keep. my first smallie ever.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2007)

There is some nice scenery out there. One day Im going to make it out there...the wife really wants to go too.


----------



## Anonymous (May 1, 2007)

beautiful scenery!!! I really enjoy seeing the great out doors from all over.


fishnfever


----------

